# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > Ασύρματη Ευρυζωνικότητα >  Netgear WNDR 3700 ή Netgear WNDR 3800?

## gorath

Έχω ένα πιστωτικό στο Πλαίσιο και θέλω να πάρω ένα από τα δύο ασύρματα ρούτερ που αναφέρονται στον τίτλο του θέματος. Το 3700 είναι γύρω στο κατοστάρικο και άμεσα διαθέσιμο, ενώ το 3800 στα 140+ και "αναμένεται σύντομα". Αξίζει το επιπλέον κόστος και την αναμονή το 3800 ή να πάω απευθείας στο 3700 που φαίνεται ότι έχει και τα ίδια χαρακτηριστικά;

----------


## gorath

Δεν μπορούσα να περιμένω τις απαντήσεις σας και κατέληξα στο 3700v3. Το θέμα είναι ότι ενώ περίμενα ότι θα μου δουλέψει σχετικά εύκολα ως wireless repeater ενός DGND 3800B, κάτι πάει στραβά και δε συνδέεται. Να σημειώσω ότι ένα DGND2200 το λειτουργώ ήδη στο ίδιο δίκτυο και πάει σφαίρα (το ρύθμισα πολύ εύκολα και το ίδιο εύκολα πίστευα ότι θα τα πήγαινα και με το 3700 αλλά μάταια). Κάθε βοήθεια δεκτή.

----------


## jkoukos

Χαζομάρα της Netgear στη σειρά WNDR:
α. Για να έχεις πλήρη ταχύτητα στο 802.11n (300Mbps) ασύρματο δίκτυο θέλεις υποχρεωτικά ασφάλεια WPA2 + AES.
β. Σε λειτουργία Repeating υποχρεωτικά η ασφάλεια πρέπει να είναι WEP ή τίποτα.

Άρα για να δουλέψει σωστά θα χρησιμοποιήσεις μειωμένη ασφάλεια και ταχύτητα 802.11g (54Mbps).
Με σύνδεση ενσύρματη μπορείς να το δουλέψεις ως ΑΡ με την μεγαλύτερη ασφάλεια και ταχύτητα.

----------


## gorath

> Χαζομάρα της Netgear στη σειρά WNDR:
> α. Για να έχεις πλήρη ταχύτητα στο 802.11n (300Mbps) ασύρματο δίκτυο θέλεις υποχρεωτικά ασφάλεια WPA2 + AES.
> β. Σε λειτουργία Repeating υποχρεωτικά η ασφάλεια πρέπει να είναι WEP ή τίποτα.
> 
> Άρα για να δουλέψει σωστά θα χρησιμοποιήσεις μειωμένη ασφάλεια και ταχύτητα 802.11g (54Mbps).
> Με σύνδεση ενσύρματη μπορείς να το δουλέψεις ως ΑΡ με την μεγαλύτερη ασφάλεια και ταχύτητα.


To 2200 το έχω ως repeater με μηδέν ασφάλεια και πλήρη ταχύτητα (300) και δουλεύει απροβλημάτιστα. Φανταζόμουνα ότι και το 3700 κάπως έτσι θα λειτουργούσε. Το θέμα μου είναι ότι θέλω να το λειτουργήσω ασύρματα σε σύνδεση με το DGND 3800B όπως έχω και το 2200 και ως bridge με κάποιες άλλες συσκευές που δεν έχουν ασύρματο δίκτυο.

----------


## jkoukos

Άλλο ένα κουλό, όπως διαβάζω, είναι ότι με αυτόματο κανάλι και διεύθυνση έχει πρόβλημα και θέλει σταθερές επιλογές.
Τι ακριβώς πρόβλημα έχεις;

----------


## gorath

Ενώ του περνάω καρφωτή ip, κάνω όλες τις ρυθμίσεις στο ασύρματο και περνάω και τις MAC addresses στα αντίστοιχα πεδία δεν μπορεί με τίποτα ασύρματα να δει το 3800
 ως ρουτερ και να πάρει ιντερνετ.

----------


## jkoukos

Δοκίμασε διάφορα κανάλια και μόνο στους 2.4GHz.
Δες εδώ τον οδηγό της Netgear και μια παρόμοια με σένα πονεμένη ιστορία.
Γενικά βλέπω ότι στο θέμα Repeating έχει μεγάλο θέμα.

----------


## gorath

Θα ξαναδοκιμάσω αύριο. Ευχαριστώ για τα λινκ.

----------


## gorath

Λοιπόν τα κατάφερα σήμερα σχετικά εύκολα. Το πρόβλημα είχε δημιουργηθεί από αβλεψία δική μου. Το 3800Β έδινε διαφορετική MAC στην λειτουργία repeating στα 2,4GHz και διαφορετική MAC στα 5. Εγώ λόγω κεκτημένης ταχύτητας ενώ ρύθμιζα το 3700 στα 2,4 έβαζα τη MAC του DGND3800Β για τα 5 γι΄αυτό και δεν επικοινωνούσαν. Θα καθήσω εάν έχω το κουράγιο να το δοκιμάσω αργότερα εάν λειτουργεί το repeating στα 5GHz.

Πάντως έφαγα μεγάλη απογοήτευση που το 3700 δεν κάνει ταυτόχρονο repeating και στις 2 μπάντες. Όποιος το σκέφτεται γι' αυτή τη δουλειά καλύτερα να το ξεχάσει. Ίσως να είναι και μία από τις διαφορές του με το WNDR3800. Κρίμα γιατί κατά τα άλλα είναι εξαιρετικό μηχάνημα.

EDIT
Δοκίμασα τελικά το repeating στα 5GHz και δούλεψε και αυτό (μόνο του, όχι ταυτόχρονα με τα 2,4).
Επίσης βρήκα και το manual του 3800 εδώ
http://www.google.gr/url?sa=t&rct=j&...44158598,d.d2k
και γράφει ότι ούτε το WNDR3800 υποστηρίζει ταυτόχρονη λειτουργία repeater και στις 2 μπάντες (τόσο δύσκολο είναι επιτέλους; ). Επίσης για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται να το αγοράσει, αν ψάξει λίγο θα δει ότι οι κάτοχοί του το θάβουν στην κυριολεξία.
Αυτά.

----------

